# Looking for additional player for FR campaign in the South Bay



## Urbannen (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking for one additional player for a Forgotten Realms campaign in Torrance, CA.  

Right now we have two players and we're looking for a third.  We meet every Monday evening in a home in Torrance.  This is a higher-level campaign, with PCs starting at 10th level with a free cohort.    

If interested, please respond to Aaron at aamaclark@hotmail.com.


----------



## Urbannen (Dec 30, 2007)

Bump


----------

